# Tomorrow is Canada Day!



## Shalimar (Jun 30, 2018)

Wishing my Canadian friends a wonderful Canada Day! Bonne Fete mes amis!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 30, 2018)

Have a great day!


----------



## Lara (Jun 30, 2018)

Enjoy Canada Day! 

The Snowbirds aerobatic team fly past the Peace Tower during Canada Day in 2016. 

They'll be back this year alongside a host of other aircraft, from vintage war planes to modern fighters. (Chris Wattie/Reuters)


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 30, 2018)

Wonderful, thanks Lara.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 30, 2018)

Thanks for the good wishes, SB and Aunt Bea.


----------



## IKE (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 1, 2018)

I'm wishing all our Canadian neighbors a wonderful Canada Day.
The fireworks were going off around the here last night as it will be for the next couple of days Sue


----------



## gumbud (Jul 1, 2018)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/indigenous/...brate-on-this-day-called-canada-day-1.3660300

there is an alternative view as there is in OZ - facing up to our pasts will enhance our real futures!!:yes:


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 1, 2018)

Happy Canada Day!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 1, 2018)

gumbud said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/indigenous/...brate-on-this-day-called-canada-day-1.3660300
> 
> there is an alternative view as there is in OZ - facing up to our pasts will enhance our real futures!!:yes:


You are quite right, remnants of colonialism still remain, to our country’s detriment. We are working on it.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 1, 2018)

Thanks so much for the Canada birthday wishes, people.


----------



## Lara (Jul 1, 2018)

Keep your eyes on your pets during the fireworks!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## StarSong (Jul 1, 2018)

Happy Canada Day!!


----------



## StarSong (Jul 1, 2018)

Happy Canada Day to our dear neighbors!


----------



## Olivia (Jul 1, 2018)

I love Canada! :love_heart:


----------



## Falcon (Jul 1, 2018)

A  funny thing.   Canada  is  NORTH  of  the  USA.   I was born and raised  in the USA. (Detroit,  Michigan.)

What's  funny about this?   We  had to go  SOUTH  to  get into Canada.

You'll  hafta  look  @  a map  to see  why.


----------



## jujube (Jul 1, 2018)

Happy Canada Day to my Canadian friends.  

When I lived in Detroit, the Freedom Festival used to celebrated jointly by Detroit and Windsor, Ontario.  One year they had the world's largest fireworks display off barges in the Detroit River.  It lasted for four hours and just about temporarily deafened most of the onlookers, what with the booms echoing off the urban canyons.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 1, 2018)

Thanks for all the good wishes guys! Come by for the barbecue, and raspberry pie.


----------



## Lara (Jul 1, 2018)

I'll be there Shalimar! _(see the little maple leaves?)_


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 1, 2018)

Lara said:


> I'll be there Shalimar!


Great!


----------



## Keesha (Jul 1, 2018)

Happy Canada Day to Shalimar and my fellow Canadians. 
Hope it was as awesome as mine :smug1:


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 1, 2018)

Thanks Keesha mine was.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 1, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Thanks Keesha mine was.


Fabulous! :heart:


----------



## Lara (Jul 2, 2018)

Glad you enjoyed your day, to all our Canadian friends :rose::wave:


----------



## Keesha (Jul 2, 2018)

Oh that is gorgeous Lara. 
Thank you. :flowers:


----------

